

Gtkdial: dial from every gtk app - geocar
http://github.com/geocar/gtkdial

======
geocar
I was playing with gtkparasite and I realized I could probably make a dial
menu (like firedialer) for my evolution calendar using the gtkmodule method.

Despite there not being very much documentation on gtkmodules, the whole thing
took only a couple hours of hacking and works pretty well.

